Ask HN: What is your Timeline predictions of the far future of the Internet? - abbiya
======
CM30
How far future are we talking here?

A decade? A century? Next millennium?

Far enough in future, I predict we'll see internet technology become
integrated with our own bodies, and brain interfaces used to surf the internet
merely by thinking about it. That's really the goal all this network stuff has
been leading up to, and that's arguably the final step needed to make it all
truly ubiquous.

On a closer time frame, well I think voice commands and interfaces are in for
a revival. We're already seeing them with systems like Siri and Alexa, and the
technology for them is already creeping into web browsers like Google Chrome.
So I believe in the next few years, we'll see a large increase in sites that
rely on voice commands to operate and return auto generated spoken content in
return. Like how your stereotypical computer works in a sci-fi show.

However, I don't really see VR ever being too big online. It's a useful
technology and will certain have its uses for online games, chat rooms and
other such services, but the idea of a 'city' like interface you walk around
as a future internet just seems like a clunky usability nightmare more than
anything. Interfaces will get faster and easier to use, not just more fancy
looking.

So yeah, those are my thoughts on the matter.

